# No...no...not like that...! ! !



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jack's post on routing aluminum led me to do a little searching...and I found this...

It was so intriguing I just had to share...

I asked myself...can it possibly get any worse...?

I figure the cat in the background is waiting for kibbles and "bits" (of fingers ?)

...or maybe the glove will protect him ? ! ? :surprise:


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

As Ron White says "you just can't fix stupid".


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

And as Bill Engvall says "Here's your sign"


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's way worse than the one making a slingshot.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Homemade vertical router table?

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Homemade vertical router table?
> 
> Herb


Herb
When I read your post I thought it said "Homicidal vertical router table" :crying:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Someone should e-mail that to Pat Warner, just in case he missed it. 
Kinda Polar opposites...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

That was painful to watch.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Stupid is as stupid does! Can't remember where I heard that, but it applies here.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it was Tom Hanks as Forrest Gump. Seems fitting in this situation.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Holy (insert expletive)!

...and to think people like this guy are proud enough of their stupidity to publish a video for the whole world to see.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

That was way hard to watch. I think the worst thing about that is some impressionable youngster will see it and think - I can do that.

On the bright side, things like this help keep our ERs in business.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

You guys did see the cat patiently sitting licking his chops...just waiting for fingers to fly...

Go figga...the cat is smarter...

Maybe this oughta be a Sticky in the Safety forum...warning people not to pay attention to stuff like this...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I didn't see a cat.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Maybe this oughta be a Sticky in the Safety forum...warning people not to pay attention to stuff like this..."
-Nick

Right below the masthead pic of a _woodworking_ router??


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

bryansong said:


> I didn't see a cat.


In the background..enters stage right...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> "Maybe this oughta be a Sticky in the Safety forum...warning people not to pay attention to stuff like this..."
> -Nick
> 
> Right below the masthead pic of a _woodworking_ router??


Yeah...exactly right...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Herb
> When I read your post I thought it said "Homicidal vertical router table" :crying:


yur not far off.....


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> That was painful to watch.


Especially as I kept waiting for the horrific and bloody end...

LOVE that router stand, as it vibrated its way across, heading for the edge to fall on the floor...
~M


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If there was anything that he didn't do wrong I didn't see it.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I think that's Pavlov's cat, conditioned to drink blood when he hears the power tools come on.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Dare I say it........ another one for the Darwin Awards or maybe the Insane Awards. 

As one of the above members said fancy making a video to show the whole world how utterly bloody stupid you are.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It's actually painful to watch :fie:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

He actually has "10 likes" on YouTube ?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> He actually has "10 likes" on YouTube ?


One for each of his fingers and thumbs. :smile::no::no:


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

JFPNCM said:


> That was painful to watch.


I couldn't even watch it, the still image said it all and watching that sort of thing makes me cringe.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vindaloo said:


> I couldn't even watch it, the still image said it all and watching that sort of thing makes me cringe.


ditto...


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

As if the glove was going to help.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm always hesitant to post to these kind of threads, simply because it be the pot calling the kettle black...I don't profess to being Mr. Safety around the shop (unless the grandson is working with me, then its an entirely different story) but this guy I just keep thinking WOW...what an idiot...I can not for the life of me think of one good reason he would choose to do that, I can't even come up with one half assed reason and then to video it and put it on the world wide innerweb thing...*L* I have no doubt that there are times when GOD looks down and just shakes his head.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bill; people are always saying to me 'Look at all the people living into their 80's and 90's now.'
I always reply that you can't see the rest...they're underground.
I'm confident that includes most of the Darwin applicants.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Bill; people are always saying to me 'Look at all the people living into their 80's and 90's now.'
> I always reply that you can't see the rest...they're underground.
> I'm confident that includes most of the Darwin applicants.


If we were a herd, this guy would be in the back of the pack, being eyeballed by a Routersorus, sandwiched between two wildebeests and a slice of Limburger.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Y'know, when I watched that, I was actually looking to see if he _did_ have all his fingers...not his first dance I was thinking.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Completely safe............He was using a bearing guided cutter......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Monkey See...*

You're bad, James. There are impressionable viewers watching...:grin:


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Moz said:


> Especially as I kept waiting for the horrific and bloody end...
> 
> LOVE that router stand, as it vibrated its way across, heading for the edge to fall on the floor...
> ~M


And if it fell, he'da tried to catch it! More to be pitied than censored. Idiot!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

There are those who are lucky but Lady Luck is fickle,,,


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Y'know, when I watched that, I was actually looking to see if he _did_ have all his fingers...not his first dance I was thinking.


I would figure if it _wasn't_ his first rodeo, he'd never be trying that stunt the way he did...

But then again, we never got to see the hand under the glove, so you may be correct.

~M


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Moz said:


> I would figure if it _wasn't_ his first rodeo, he'd never be trying that stunt the way he did...
> 
> But then again, we never got to see the hand under the glove, so you may be correct.
> 
> ~M


That is a good point,Moz, He had an artificial hand, that explains it all. 

I expect to get beat up for this ,but will say it anyway, there is only one thing wrong with the way he did it and that was the router laying on its side on a stool. He should have clamped it up right in the vise. 

Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Steel-Mesh-Hand-Glove/dp/B000NNT2GC


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Moz said:


> I would figure if it _wasn't_ his first rodeo, he'd never be trying that stunt the way he did...
> 
> ~M


Moz...I guess he's one of those people that never had a first time...? 

So you see the error of his ways if it was his first time...but not if it's his...what...100th, 150th...50th...?

Hhhmmm...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is a good point,Moz, He had an artificial hand, that explains it all.
> 
> I expect to get beat up for this ,but will say it anyway, there is only one thing wrong with the way he did it and that was the router laying on its side on a stool. He should have clamped it up right in the vise.
> 
> Herb


*...there is no right or wrong...only choices and consequences...*

No beating from this kettle... None of us are 100% safe...but it would seem the risk is less with each step we take for the sake of prevention...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I look at safety sort of like Nick is implying. As an example I might need to cut a 3/4 inch thick piece of wood 1" wide on my table saw. I could do it with the blade raised as high as it will go and no push stick but I will have a 1 in 100 chance of getting cut that way let's say. If I lower the blade to about 7/8" I can improve those odds to 1 in 1000. If I also use a push stick I can lower the odds to 1 in 100,000 cuts let's say. At 1 in 100,000 there is a good chance that I will never get cut. So it boils down to making choices that you are willing to live with versus the time and effort expended or saved.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Basic risk analysis


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I expect to get beat up for this ,but will say it anyway, there is only one thing wrong with the way he did it and that was the router laying on its side on a stool. He should have clamped it up right in the vise.
> 
> Herb


mini router table...
good concept that a lot have done but won't say anything so not to mislead the inexperienced...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> *...there is no right or wrong...only choices and consequences...*
> 
> No beating from this kettle... None of us are 100% safe...but it would seem the risk is less with each step we take for the sake of prevention...


agreed...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't care how experienced this guy way. He is a disaster waiting to happen. It is only a matter of time before a bit chew up his fingers. WHY would anyone want to risk that!

Please DO NOT do this at home.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

schnewj said:


> I don't care how experienced this guy way. He is a disaster waiting to happen. It is only a matter of time before a bit chew up his fingers. WHY would anyone want to risk that!
> 
> Please DO NOT do this at home.


agree, but you were a safety man too. Bill.
Herb


----------



## Loonboy (Sep 2, 2016)

What a nice try !


----------

